# Best movies for A/V



## mikecd617 (Oct 19, 2012)

What would be some suggestions for:
A) best movie for picture, 
B) best movie only for Audio
C) best movie for both audio and picture


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Not sure why you're interested in movies that have *either* great video *or* great audio, so I'll suggest a few that have *both*:
- The Police: Certifiable
- The Dark Knight
- Battleship
- Toy Story 3
- The Adventures of Tintin 
- Hugo

See also this thread.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The search button is your friend, there must be at least 12 threads on this subject.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

1)Search button... 2) Search through the BD movie reviews on HTShack and look for reviews on movies that appeal to you and look at the audio and video sections... 3) search for movies on blu-ray.com and repeat #2.

I'm pretty sure #1 will give you plenty to chew on.


----------

